# Hubby wants beer.



## closetwine (Oct 1, 2010)

And I'm clueless on this. I'm a wine maker. So what's the easiest way/recipe? He really wants something along the lines of Corona... I don't do kits. I prefer to buy my stuff separately and do it all myself. I don't know why but I'm prejudiced against just buying a kit. So any recommendations?


----------



## Julie (Oct 2, 2010)

Check out the link below this might help


http://www.midwestsupplies.com/homebrewing-equipment/equipment-kits/beginner-s-guide.html


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2010)

Julie,
Question @ your Sig.
Where you say "already made".
Is that ALREADY DRUNK?  
or still in bottles....


----------



## Julie (Oct 2, 2010)

Tom said:


> Julie,
> Question @ your Sig.
> Where you say "already made".
> Is that ALREADY DRUNK?
> or still in bottles....



Well, gee, I think there might be a couple bottles left.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 2, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well, gee, I think there might be a couple bottles left.



...and she's bring those to my house today


----------



## Julie (Oct 2, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> ...and she's bring those to my house today



Well what I didn't drink that is, wine is already packed and instead of the stuffed mushrooms, I'm bringing pizza roll.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 2, 2010)

closetwine said:


> And I'm clueless on this. I'm a wine maker. So what's the easiest way/recipe? He really wants something along the lines of Corona... I don't do kits. I prefer to buy my stuff separately and do it all myself. I don't know why but I'm prejudiced against just buying a kit. So any recommendations?


closetwine:

The easiest and simplest beer is one of the bag-in-wort kits. Spagnols has the Brewhouse line, and Winexpert the Barons line. Both are very easy to make, and have a Cerveza-style beer available.

Most beer makers do something not quite so simple (like the method that Julie linked to).

Here's the basic process for these kits.

1). Pour the wort out of the bag into the primary.
2). Add water to 23 litres (6 US gallons).
3). Sprinkle yeast on the surface.
4). After 5-6 days rack to carboy.
5). After another 2 weeks or so, rack to primary.
6). Dissolve corn sugar in HOT water. Stir into primary.
7). Bottle.
8). Store at ROOM temperature for 2 weeks. Put some in the fridge.
9). Pour into a glass or mug and enjoy. Note there will be sediment in the bottom of the bottle. Try not to disturb it.

Steve


----------



## closetwine (Oct 2, 2010)

Might have to try it, or better yet make Hubby make his own brew!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 2, 2010)

Brewing beer is alot of fun. However making wine from "kits" is much easier. You already have all the equipment necessary so go ahead and give it a try. Most beer kits (try a kit first) come with detailed brew instructions. I would try a pale ale at first. These are very popular and simple for home brewers. Your'e hubby needs to be involved as there is nothing better than drinking the beer that you brew.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 2, 2010)

You state you dont want to use kits. there are kits and then there are "Kits" in beer making. What i mean by this is that there are kits that area basically a can on liquid pre hopped malt that you ad water to and add yeast and call it a day and then there are the clone kits which can be close to above but much better but also typically 2 other methods. One of them is a good way for you to start which is called a Partial mash. This is fairly simple to make and gives you a darn good end product and doesnt require any added equipment, stepping above that would be all grain and it can be done ifn you have a big pot but not having the proper equipment can make this way cumbersome and end up with a product not desired. Midwest and FineVineWines can both design a beer that will come close to want you want and supply instructions on how to do so so give either a call, if calling FineVineWines ask for Brian as hes the Beer Guru tere.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, we have a local brewery shop (45 min away) and I'm tryin to give them most of my business, otherwise I usually use Midwest. And by 'kit' I mean the horror stories (Mr. Beer?!?) I don't make wine from a kit, but the boiling and steeping and bittering hops... UGH... It's too much, that's why I needed pointed in a simple direction, cause wine is easy(sometimes  ) but beer seems so complicated. I'm getting scared before I get started.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 3, 2010)

closetwine said:


> Well, we have a local brewery shop (45 min away) and I'm tryin to give them most of my business, otherwise I usually use Midwest. And by 'kit' I mean the horror stories (Mr. Beer?!?) I don't make wine from a kit, but the boiling and steeping and bittering hops... UGH... It's too much, that's why I needed pointed in a simple direction, cause wine is easy(sometimes  ) but beer seems so complicated. I'm getting scared before I get started.



Technically Mr Beer may be a kit, but personally I think it is a toy. Many people have had successes with it though.

The wort kits that I mentioned earlier use your winemaking equipment.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea I agree w/ Steve @ Mr.Beer


----------

